# Building Codes: A Powerful Yet Underused Climate Policy That Could Save Billions



## jar546 (Dec 13, 2020)

Building codes usually come up in the context of safety – a properly constructed building can help prevent injury or death from fires, earthquakes, and extreme weather. But they’re also essential for reducing energy costs and cutting dangerous pollution, and major opportunities to update codes and leverage their climate solution potential are just around the corner.

Building codes governing energy-related components, such as insulation requirements and wall thickness, generate significant savings for residents and businesses. Today’s codes provide 30% more energy savings than codes from a decade ago, and residential and commercial building energy codes are projected to save $126 billion in cumulative energy costs between 2010 and 2040, while avoiding the emissions equivalent of 245 large coal-fired power plants.

State and local governments have the power to maximize this potential by determining which codes are adopted and enforced, thus deciding if new buildings will support an electrified and decarbonized future. California’s next statewide code update is grappling with multiple electrification issues, and the International Code Council (ICC) – the global codes and standards agency – recently redacted...............

Finish this Forbes article here:  https://www.forbes.com/sites/energy...-climate-tool-building-codes/?sh=2f071f23d978


----------



## steveray (Dec 14, 2020)

Not to mention the energy you save by not repairing or rebuilding....Longevity/ quality is green.....


----------



## CodeWarrior (Dec 16, 2020)

The Forbes editor who let that article through should be fired. Many in Socal received text messages last week warning that their electricity may get cut off due to high winds. Shouldn't California try to maintain power delivery against a potential disaster and not give in and shut it down?  And the state wants to increase electrification? 

California Owners of EVs may end up letting these cars collect dust in the garage. 

Here's another view on California electrification: Power Grid the Worst
The state could not keep up with power demand during the summer heat wave. Electrification may bring benefits but California ain't the place to start such programs.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 16, 2020)

It would be a whole lot cheaper for California to just ban air conditioning in all homes.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 17, 2020)

I am glad you'll know what is best for California


----------



## jar546 (Dec 17, 2020)

mark handler said:


> I am glad you'll know what is best for California


Because CodeWarrior is from the L.A./Chino area of CA. so there is some insight.


----------



## JCraver (Dec 17, 2020)

mtlogcabin said:


> It would be a whole lot cheaper for California to just ban air conditioning in all homes.



Or build a coal plant already.

There is no excuse other than a legit natural disaster for a state in the US to have brown or blackouts of its power grid.  We're the most technologically advanced nation in the history of the world, and there are literally dozens of viable means of power generation available to us.  A public grid being down because the "green" regulations lead to the utility being unable to supply the demand and/or to maintain a safe grid is beyond ridiculous.  It's embarrassing.









						Why California’s Climate Policies Are Causing Electricity Blackouts
					

Four million Californians were denied electrical power and thus air conditioning last night during a heatwave, raising the risk of heatstroke and death, particularly among the elderly and sick. California's climate policies are to blame




					www.forbes.com


----------



## mark handler (Dec 18, 2020)

jar546 said:


> Because CodeWarrior is from the L.A./Chino area of CA. so there is some insight.


Even people here do not know what is best for the most populous state. it is also one of the Most Diverse States.
Hell we even allow Conarb to live here.....
No-one, even me, has all the answers.


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 18, 2020)

JCraver said:


> Or build a coal plant already.
> 
> There is no excuse other than a legit natural disaster for a state in the US to have brown or blackouts of its power grid.  We're the most technologically advanced nation in the history of the world, and there are literally dozens of viable means of power generation available to us.  A public grid being down because the "green" regulations lead to the utility being unable to supply the demand and/or to maintain a safe grid is beyond ridiculous.  It's embarrassing.
> 
> ...


Sorry but we are far behind:



			https://www.gfmag.com/global-data/non-economic-data/best-tech-countries


----------



## steveray (Dec 18, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> Sorry but we are far behind:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gfmag.com/global-data/non-economic-data/best-tech-countries


Too busy making money to invest in infrastructure...


----------



## mark handler (Dec 21, 2020)

They are shutting off the power, not because of lack of power. but because during windstorms, the aging infrastructure fails causing fires. lines snap, lines shot circuit, transformers explode. 
They can fix it all, with money. It's all about money.  they are more concerned with paying dividends to investors than upgrading infrastructure.


----------



## north star (Dec 21, 2020)

# ~ # ~ #



> *" They can fix it all, with money. It's all about money. they are more concerned with paying dividends to investors than upgrading infrastructure. "*


As is the case everywhere else !

*# ~ # ~ #*


----------



## CodeWarrior (Jan 19, 2021)

mark handler said:


> Even people here do not know what is best for the most populous state. it is also one of the Most Diverse States.
> Hell we even allow Conarb to live here.....
> No-one, even me, has all the answers.


Why is California the only place where someone can get away with saying this:
“Southern California Edison said that over 288,000 customers in the Los Angeles area could see their power cut as a safety precaution during the storm. "When there is a high risk for a wildfire, we may temporarily shut off power to your neighborhood to prevent our electric system from becoming the source of ignition," the utility”

It’s in the national newspaper:








						Hurricane-force winds kick up new California wildfires, force closure of Yosemite National Park, knock out power to thousands
					

Howling winds of hurricane force roared across portions of California on Tuesday, kicking up at least a dozen wildfires and causing power outages.



					amp.usatoday.com


----------



## Mark K (Jan 20, 2021)

Wimps

So much for California bashing.

Climate change is real and we need to take drastic action.  My guess is that many of the problems exist in other states.

This is not do say that California is not without problems because people are acting emotionally.  This is not limited to California.  For example the obsession is with electricity and not the carbon in the atmosphere.  With carbon capture technology we can produce a replacement for natural gas that when it is burned the result in no net carbon into the atmosphere.  The carbon  that is burned is the same carbon previously removed from the atmosphere.

Remember the real problem/cost has to do with electrifying existing buildings not with new construction.  We cannot wait for all of the existing buildings to be torn down or retrofitted.

In any case we will need to increase the grid capacity since we will be using more electricity.  While this will be expensive when we address this problem we will also help prime our economy.

We are in for a wild ride but this is not a horse that we can get off of.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 20, 2021)

CodeWarrior said:


> Why is California the only place where someone can get away with saying this:
> “Southern California Edison said that over 288,000 customers in the Los Angeles area could see their power cut as a safety precaution during the storm. "When there is a high risk for a wildfire, we may temporarily shut off power to your neighborhood to prevent our electric system from becoming the source of ignition," the utility”
> 
> It’s in the national newspaper:
> ...


Lawsuits, wildfires, Building in wildfire interface zones, and a failing infrastructure.


----------

